# Golding Fiber Tools - Spindles - A few pics



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I ordered a Learn to Spin Kit from Golding Fiber Tools, + an extra ring spindle.
They came today and are absolutely wonderful!! I ordered the kit for the book that came with it, Start Spinning by Maggie Casey. It looks like a great read.

I ordered the cherry whorl for the kit, and a 0.6 oz Antiqued Rosette II
2" Walnut Whorl Inlaid Bronze Alloy Ring as well. 










I just love the feel and craftsmanship of both spindles!! And the yarn that came with both the kit and the other spindle.
















This is the yarn that came with the kit, I dont think my little phone cam captures how colorful it really is,















Its got a little green in there that doesnt really show up in the pic.


Here is a sample of yarn that came with the other spindle I got. I think its shows up a little better in the pics,































Its from Inglenook Fibers. Its called Purple Cabbage, its a mix of Alpaca, Bfl, Bamboo, Merino, Silk, Angelina Firestar, Silk Noil, Sari Silk. 

Its a joy to work with!! I see why people like to make their own fiber!
HTTP://WWW.ETSY.COM/SHOP/INGLENOOKFIBERS


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I do love Golding


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

How beautiful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh, arent those stunning!
I have never seen a Golding spindle IRL before, but they are supposed to be one of the best.

I like your fiber too. It isnt YARN, yet though. You gotta spin it first!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've spun on a Golding....and have wanted one ever since! They are very smooooth and balanced, and run like a top forever. 
I was bidding on an ebay estate sale that had one in a group of spindles....it got too rich for my blood quick!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

The kit really wasnt so bad. It was $77. For that you get the book, which is depending where you buy it, say $16 in itself. You get the spindle, and you get 2oz of fiber. And the fiber I got was painted. Its very pretty. 

I looked at all the spindles they have. You can get a solid wood, cherry, walnut, a few others, in most all categories for a pretty reasonable price. $49 - $55. Thats really not so expensive in the long run. Considering the amount of fiber you can waste goofing around. Or lose interest altogether cause you cant get very good results.

When you consider its tailer made to what your trying to do, and it will last a lifetime, I dont think thats so bad. 

At that even the little one I got was really only about $20 more than a plain wood model. Its an absolute work of art :bow:

I think of it kinda like cookware. You can buy something that will last a lifetime for a little more, or you can head to the dollar store and load up on a bunch of junk every year- cause thats about as long as some of that stuff lasts.

I like the little one the best so far!!! I will get more down the road. I just wanted something that would help me with my spinning that was the proper tool for the job.

I think its going to help me with my spinning wheel as well.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

This is the one that came with the kit. Its the cherry whorl, and you can get it in 2" - 3" models, for $49-$55. Its beautiful in its own way too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is that the 2" Id love to get another Golding, a smaller one. I'd also like to get a Moosie spindle from Bosworth Moosie Spindles They have some made from mammoth tusks and tooth too, now that would be very cool! Moosie Spindles


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes it is the 2". Its taking me a little time to get used to the small size, but the balance is so fine. Its like it just spins itself!! It really wasnt that expensive either..

Those moosie spindles are beautiful!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You will always hear that about a Golding spindle, "it spins itself". The Moosies are beautiful and expensive. The Mammoth tooth ones are too but they aren't making them right now.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I saw that, the waiting list is like 5 months!

I didnt realize how good a nice spindle is. 
Golding has a set-up where you can ply with spindles too.


----------

